# Tire Weights



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

Been doing some research and figured I would post my findings about tire weights. These are all from either the manufacturer's websites or are between emails of myself and manufacturer. I have not personally weighed any of these tires









225/45/17 Kumho Ecsta MX - 21.00 lbs 
225/45/17 Bridgestone SO3 - 25.00 lbs
225/45/17 Falken ZE 512 - 22.00 lbs
225/45/17 Kumho Ecsta 712 - 23.00 lbs
225/45/17 Falken FK 451 - 25.80 lbs
225/45/17 Toyo Proxes T1S - 20.90 lbs
225/45/17 Toyo FZ4 - 22.00 lbs
225/45/17 Pirelli P7000 - 22.00 lbs
225/45/17 Pirelli Pzero Yellow - 23.00 lbs
225/45/17 Pirelli Pzero Rosso - 21.00 lbs
225/45/17 Yokohama AVS ES100 - 24.36 lbs
225/45/17 Yokohama AVS Sport - 23.98 lbs
225/45/17 Dunlop SP9000 - 23.00 lbs
225/45/17 Dunlop SPFM901 - 22.50 lbs


----------



## ike (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Tire Weights (cooleremail)*

Thanks for the info.
Not to start a long discussion, but why do you think tire weight is that important? Personally, weight would be at the bottom of my list when choosing a tire. Factors such as speed rating, grip, etc, etc... certainly matter most than wieght.
While I agree that rotational mass/ weight is important performance wise, I rather purchase a litter wheel (BBS, SSR or OZ) and keep the best available tire, regardless of the wieght. Again just curious


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Tire Weights (ike bora)*

No problem asking, no real long discussion as far as my reasoning.
For people like me (who are running stock TDI engine mainly), who are trying to keep weight down when they are upgrading from a 15" to a 17", every pound helps. Lightweight wheel + Lightweight tire = closer to stock 15" weight. By keeping weight down between the two of them (basically stock 15" weight which is roughly 36lbs), I can rule out weight as a contibuting factor to any decrease in MPG or performance.
As you can see, I have selected only tires that are considered "High Performance" tires, so all of the speed ratings, grip, etc... are there.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Tire Weights (ike bora)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I rather purchase a litter wheel (BBS, SSR or OZ) and keep the best available tire, regardless of the wieght. Again just curious







[HR][/HR]​You'll benefit more from a lighter tire. Tire weight is further away from the rotational center and requires more energy to change states (from rest to movement, and from movement to rest). Besides, the Toyo T1-S is certainly one of the top dogs out there, and is 5 pounds less than the S-03. I've run the S-03s in the past and they are amazing, but the Toyo's are going on next.


----------



## ajchenmph (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Tire Weights (f1forkvr6)*

Bump...does it stand to reason then that tires for 16" rims would be a little lighter? The equivalent size would be 225/50-16, I suppose...


----------



## LYKUNO (May 23, 2002)

*Re: Tire Weights (ajchenmph)*

Surprisingly, the Toyo Proxes T1-S in 225/50-16 weighs more -- 22.7lbs versus 20.9 for the same tire in 225/45-17. That's right from the Toyo specs page at http://toyo.com/tires/tire_specsheet.cfm?id=2.
All I know is I'm going to get some 205/45-16s (18.1lbs) for my '96 in the spring -- add in Volk LE37Ts at ~12lbs and I'll have 10lbs less unsprung at each corner -- now all I have to do is make sure I get my bonus check (or an income tax refund) to pay for it!


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Tire Weights (to topic starter)*

I hope you live in a very nice area with nice, flat, smooth roads, becaus eonce you go 17, you would find out how hard the bumps are ........ later on, if you decide to upgrade springs and shocks and put some seriouse susp. package, you will find out those 17"s to be "too much" ..... but again, if where you live roads are nice, then go for it! All I see is you are slecting things using your brain, because as f1fork said, 2 lb on the tires are more than 2 lb on the wheels and I had been through this. If your goal is to stay around 35 lb in 17, then prepare the big $$$. You can stay around that number in 16" for way less $$$. As for example, I have 15" Avus with Yoko ES-100 and the whole combo weoghts 39 lb! Yokos are heavy! Then, I have 16" Montreal I with Good Year RS-A, (not as bad tire as people trying to make it look) and that ocmbo weights only 36.5 lb! I love this one and I will kepp it for good, it is the best compromise I have found so far, going from 15 to 16 to 18 and back to 17 and now 16 again. Once those GY are done, I am planing to go either Toyo or Pirelli as those two weight less than average competition, so I can keep those numbers low, because it COUNTS and I feel it. Good luck and thanks for those numbers


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Tire Weights (cooleremail)*

Fancy helping my lazy arse and researching the weight of Michelins, specifically 225/45/17 Pilot Sports?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02uphillracer (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Tire Weights (act:GTI)*

can we get some weights for other tires?


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Tire Weights (02uphillracer)*

You can usually find them on the manufacturer's web sites.


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Tire Weights (cooleremail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cooleremail* »_
225/45/17 Kumho Ecsta MX - 21.00 lbs 
225/45/17 Bridgestone SO3 - 25.00 lbs
225/45/17 Falken ZE 512 - 22.00 lbs
225/45/17 Kumho Ecsta 712 - 23.00 lbs
225/45/17 Falken FK 451 - 25.80 lbs
225/45/17 Toyo Proxes T1S - 20.90 lbs
225/45/17 Toyo FZ4 - 22.00 lbs
225/45/17 Pirelli P7000 - 22.00 lbs
225/45/17 Pirelli Pzero Yellow - 23.00 lbs
225/45/17 Pirelli Pzero Rosso - 21.00 lbs
225/45/17 Yokohama AVS ES100 - 24.36 lbs
225/45/17 Yokohama AVS Sport - 23.98 lbs
225/45/17 Dunlop SP9000 - 23.00 lbs
225/45/17 Dunlop SPFM901 - 22.50 lbs


Some numbers I've gathered from AudiWorld.com:
225/45/17 Kumho Ecsta MX - 22.60 lbs 
225/45/17 Pirelli P7000SS - 21.10 lbs
225/45/17 Pirelli Pzero Nero - 22.00 lbs
225/45/17 Michelin Pilot Sport - 22.00 lbs
225/45/17 Dunlop SP9000 - 23.60 lbs
225/45/17 Kumho Ecsta 712 - 25.20 lbs


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Tire Weights (sdriver)*

Can someone chime-in with weight of Eagle F1 GS-D3 ?


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Tire Weights (sdriver)*

Found this on a Miata page (note, much smaller size here):
Goodyear *GS-D3 * (215/40-16) ... 18.7 lbs
Toyo *T1-S * (215/40-16) ... 18.1 lbs


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Tire Weights (sdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdriver* »_Some numbers I've gathered from AudiWorld.com:
225/45/17 Kumho Ecsta MX - 22.60 lbs 
225/45/17 Pirelli P7000SS - 21.10 lbs
225/45/17 Pirelli Pzero Nero - 22.00 lbs
225/45/17 Michelin Pilot Sport - 22.00 lbs
225/45/17 Dunlop SP9000 - *23.60* lbs
225/45/17 Kumho Ecsta 712 - *25.20* lbs

Note the difference in reported weight on *these* two tires. I wonder if the Audiworld weights are correct or the ones found by cooleremail??


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Tire Weights (VolksRacer2)*

I tend to believe the one that has at least one decimal place of accuracy. Then it looks like someone actually weighed one. *Saying* a tire weighs 22 pounds or 23 pounds sounds like a guess to me. Although most of the manufacturers' sites only give weights to the nearest pound, which is accurate enough for me.


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Tire Weights (sdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdriver* »_I tend to believe the one that has at least one decimal place of accuracy. Then it looks like someone actually weighed one. *Saying* a tire weighs 22 pounds or 23 pounds sounds like a guess to me. Although most of the manufacturers' sites only give weights to the nearest pound, which is accurate enough for me.

Exactly, if you read the original post, I never weighed these tires personally, it was all data from manufacturer's websites or emails between me and the manufacturer. The only one I noticed a huge difference was the Kuhmo's 712. If someone at audiworld weighed those, then I would go with what they say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

